# Where can I sell my shirt designs?



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

Greetings,

I am an experienced graphic designer, recently started creating some designs for shirts. I received pretty good feedback so I'd like to sell them, I checked out threadless company but those marketplace mostly depends on luck because there are people who submitted over 100 designs and still have nothing printed. Thanks indeed for an answer.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not sell to screen printers here on this site?

I'd be interested.


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

selanac said:


> Why not sell to screen printers here on this site?
> 
> I'd be interested.


Sorry for possibly retarded question but what does screen printer stand for? Do you mean design itself by screen printer? If yes then I can show off you some examples.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Screen Printers are the people or companies that print your designs to substrates like t-shirts. They use Screen Printing Presses, DTG's, Dye Sublimation, Transfers, Pad Printers, Air Brush and/or Paint Brushes. 

Basically, they take your design, and print it on a t-shirt and some sell them locally or online themselves.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Would be good to see some of your designs too, are you looking to sell the actual designs or are you trying to find someone that will make and sell the tees with your designs on? I only ask because they are 2 very different avenues and will attract different types of interest.


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd prefer to sell the the copyright of my designs but the other option with partnership is good too.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

MikesBakery said:


> I'd prefer to sell the the copyright of my designs but the other option with partnership is good too.


Ok, thats something I would be interested in. It would be good to see some of your designs to get an idea of what style you have. Good luck


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

Recent examples:
[media]http://xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/7/8/upload/a327b30c.jpg[/media]
[media]http://xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/7/8/upload/eb1c81f8.jpg[/media]
[media]http://xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/7/8/upload/a785ac63.jpg[/media]


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the idea of the last tee with the words. Maybe without the swear words as thats not really my thing, nice designs though


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

TwistedLogik said:


> I like the idea of the last tee with the words. Maybe without the swear words as thats not really my thing, nice designs though


Not a fun of swearing too but the last one is a quote from Fight Club movie by David Fincher. Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Rellz (Aug 12, 2011)

what kind of prices you talkin for designs


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

Rellz said:


> what kind of prices you talkin for designs


I can sell them for a lower price if someone is going to purchase arround 10 different designs, arround 25$-50$ per one. (of course I'll also give away the .psd file)


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike, if you sell the design you will make less money.

If you allow us to print and sell, and give you $1.00 per Tshirt we sell you will make more.

If I sold 100 of one design you would make $100.00.

If I gave you $25 for the design you would make $25 and that's it.


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

selanac said:


> Mike, if you sell the design you will make less money.
> 
> If you allow us to print and sell, and give you $1.00 per Tshirt we sell you will make more.
> 
> ...


I can try that but in order to sell 100 copies, you require a huge user base.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

well do you want 25$ now? or in the case of a small user base, 100$ over 5 months? same concept i have with vending machines i own. I paid about $1800 for them and they gross about $100 a month. over time ill get that money back and more but its a slow moving game.


----------



## ameerulislam (Aug 11, 2011)

The designs are nice, but that "Dad the real...." is gross.


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

ameerulislam said:


> The designs are nice, but that "Dad the real...." is gross.


I'm sorry if it offended you in anyway, that's black humour.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

lol i love it, i want to see more!!!! can you shoot me an e-mail with all 10 you came up with? [email protected] if you can im interested


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

dottavig said:


> lol i love it, i want to see more!!!! can you shoot me an e-mail with all 10 you came up with? [email protected] if you can im interested


Mailed you the work.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

I didn't get anything =(.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I would recommend you to license your work to a screen printer. What I mean is that like suggested earlier if They sell the shirts you get a percentage of the profit. I did it recently with a website who wanted to print one of my artwork!!!


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

dottavig said:


> I didn't get anything =(.


Check out the junk thread, sent to the correct mail but I resent them.




tager01 said:


> I would recommend you to license your work to a screen printer. What I mean is that like suggested earlier if They sell the shirts you get a percentage of the profit. I did it recently with a website who wanted to print one of my artwork!!!


Can I ask you what's the income so far?


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

It was only a license for 24 hours and they sold 152 tees that day.


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

tager01 said:


> It was only a license for 24 hours and they sold 152 tees that day.


Wow that's great, can you recommend me anyone for such stuff?


----------



## ameerulislam (Aug 11, 2011)

tager01 said:


> It was only a license for 24 hours and they sold 152 tees that day.


You will always get royalty for that (as long as they sell)? How did you license that? Does It has to be local business or it's possible for online businesses as well?


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

MikesBakery said:


> Wow that's great, can you recommend me anyone for such stuff?


They found me first by accessing my online portfolio on a t-shirt community website(Mintees - Discover and rate t-shirt designs and band merch by the world's top designers), but you can submit your work through their website(Cool Graphic Tees and Cheap Limited Edition T shirts by RIPT Apparel) if they like it, they will print it. However, you do have people here who are willing to print your designs on a tee and give you a percentage of their profit. I think you should try to see the long term profit vs the short term one.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

ameerulislam said:


> You will always get royalty for that (as long as they sell)? How did you license that? Does It has to be local business or it's possible for online businesses as well?


They just print designs once and never do it again, and you keep 100% of ownership of your design. It`s possible for everyone, you just have to submit your design to their website, they have something like 17000 fan on Facebook. Their website is: Cool Graphic Tees and Cheap Limited Edition T shirts by RIPT Apparel and my design link there was: "The Two Worlds" - Riptapparel.com - Nature T-Shirt


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you have a design worth nothing to you, then perhaps you may sell the design. But any designs worth what they are I would outsource to a screen printer, and either sell the shirts yourself or have someone else print and sell them and keep a percentage.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

nice work! I dig the toaster one a lot, i would probably be interested in a couple of them. As everyone else said, there is a variety of ways to sell them, up to you if you want $50 now, or hundreds later, possibly more?


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

tlpe548b said:


> nice work! I dig the toaster one a lot, i would probably be interested in a couple of them. As everyone else said, there is a variety of ways to sell them, up to you if you want $50 now, or hundreds later, possibly more?


Are you interested in buying?


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

I sell most, if not all of my designs by driving traffic to my website and flickr. Try placing ads on relevant t-shirt sites, once your name gets out there it will become easier. Keep at it!


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

having your own store online would be a great option


----------



## MikesBakery (Aug 19, 2011)

lareezy said:


> having your own store online would be a great option


I'd prefer to work for/with a store and sell them designs, it takes time and effort to buy shirts then print your design on, after that ship.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

I understand your time is limited but opening up your own t shirt website and partner with a t shirt fulfillment company is the way to go. This way you don't have to worry about purchasing inventory or doing any of the shipping yourself.

You are very talented and I think that would be your most profitable option.


----------



## Nal Sons (Sep 3, 2011)

Everybody has a favourite t-shirt that they love wearing. Some people own many colourful t-shirts that feature all sorts of logos, designs and funny sayings. In fact, you can say just about anything on a t-shirt. This idea alone makes creating t-shirts to sell online, a great way to earn some serious money.

Best regards
Nal Sons


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

I have about 20 designs already printed on t-shirts (Men and Ladies) They have a Caribbean feel to them. Where and how can I sell them. I am on etsy right now but want to put them in store but I don't know how.
I've pretty much run out of money but have shirts printed. Can anyone shoot out some advice. You can seen my line at Our shirts are all 100 cotton by HabanaBrandClothing on Etsy.
thx


----------



## Roland Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

I have about 20 designs already printed on t-shirts (Men and Ladies) They have a Caribbean feel to them. Where and how can I sell them. I am on etsy right now but want to put them in store but I don't know how.
I've pretty much run out of money but have shirts printed. Can anyone shoot out some advice. You can seen my line at Our shirts are all 100 cotton by HabanaBrandClothing on Etsy.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How about offer them wholesale to T-shirt Vendors.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

TShirtgang is right. You should definitely start off using a print on demand t-shirt fulfillment services company. Minimal financial risk, and you can see how the public accepts your art. Based on the colors and size, direct to garment printing will make low volume production fiscally reasonable (POD shirt companies use DTG printing). 

Good luck


----------



## peterock72 (May 7, 2015)

i would like to see your designs


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Nowadays there are lots of online store available which provide online t-shirt design so you just need to find then and ask them to see your designs and purchase if like.


----------



## photojim (May 19, 2014)

I can not any images on this page.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

have you tried looking for a direct to garment "print to order" service? Design 50 tees, put them on a site and off you go! One order : One Print

Otherwise there are sites like etsy.


----------

